# Refused for replacement brp visa and now reapplied



## Mrs umar (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey there . Mrs umar here. I am uk resident on spouse visa. I lost my brp card outside uk while i am in pakistan . I apply for replacement brp visa but they refused it on the basis that i didnt send them proof that i inform home office about lost brp. Infact i informed them already know i made another application and attached home office email response which i got after informing them about lost brp as prrof. Application made on 27 feb and i got this email on 10 march "Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible." 
This visa type is non settlement which is processed within 15 days. Now i am much worried what is the meaning of this email.and how long does it take? Are they gona refuse it again.??
Please guide me and pray for me everyone.


----------



## mobeen87 (Mar 7, 2017)

did u apply from pakistan or uk?


----------



## Mrs umar (Mar 11, 2017)

I applied it from pakistan because i lost my brp card in pakistan.so i cant travel back to uk without it. So now i hav to made this application because now they will give me single entry and then i will apply for my new brp when i reached uk. Could anyone please tell me the meaning of this email and how long it gonna take.. any personal experience of anyone??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's an automated email that means exactly what it says.


----------



## Mrs umar (Mar 11, 2017)

But i am asking how long they normally take when they send this email. Because in my visa type there are no such supporting documents like financial statments, bank statement nothing only 
these documents
*passport copy 
*id card copy
*spouse visa entry clearance photocopy
*police report of lost brp in urdu
*police report of lost brp in english and attested
*photocopy of lost brp
And in my online application only my bio data.spouse bio data. My uk doctors data , and family members data.
What they wanted to know now?
Any one there who received such email how long it took??


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

The Home Office will be validating the loss. Was it lost or stolen and did you report to a Police Station or other Authorised office in Pakistan? These will be things the HO will want to know and investigate the card has not been used since the reported loss.
It may be frustrating to you but emphasises the absolute importance to keep a BRP card safe at all times. That is the Holder's responsibility.


----------



## Mrs umar (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes i report it in police station.and it is includedin suppourting documents aswell in urdu and english report. And yes it is my responsibility but i lost it on my way to airport on the day i was about to fly back uk. Dont know where it is lost? yeah it is frustated but i am just trying to ask that processing time is 15 working days normally and in case when they send this email not straight forward in this time framed visa categories normally how long they take to made decision .anyone suffer this kindly tell me.


----------



## Mrs umar (Mar 11, 2017)

Please anyone there? Kindly reply me


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mrs umar said:


> Please anyone there? Kindly reply me


Irrelevant


----------



## Mrs umar (Mar 11, 2017)

Crawford said:


> Mrs umar said:
> 
> 
> > Please anyone there? Kindly reply me
> ...


You find it irrelevent easily but what about the above post. I am so wooried but noone replied me to be hopefull.
i am just trying to ask that processing time is 15 working days normally and in case when they send this email not straight forward in this time framed visa categories normally how long they take to made decision .anyone suffer this kindly tell me.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If its not straightforward then it's likely to take longer. Processing times are just guidelines. Since they refused your 1st application for a replacement BRP then they will need time to investigate. It takes as long as it takes. No one can tell you anymore than that.


----------



## zcgwscdw (Sep 9, 2018)

HI there. I have already waited for 13 working days. My flight is about to departure in 3 days. Still waiting for the BRP replacement visa. So frustrated.


----------

